# Email address



## Curlykate

Hi again,

Word reference dictionary tells me that "email address" is correio eletronico (with a little hat on the 'o'!). But this seems awfully long - and how would i say it in the plural? For example: 'Please give me their email addresses'.

Thanks again for your help.

K


----------



## Vanda

Although this is the translation, we actually preserve the English word: e-mail. It's shorter.  


> 'Please give me their email addresses'.


Could be: Por favor, envie-me seus emails/ or : envie-me os emails das pessoas relacionadas.


----------



## Curlykate

Perfeito - obrigada!


----------



## Outsider

I often say "endereço de _e-mail_". We haven't quite got around to translating _e-mail_, yet. 
P.S. Although, for formal purposes, I could see myself writing "endereço de correio electrónico" ("eletrônico" in Brazil). In fact, I think I've read this phrase before in forms.


----------



## moura

Embora se possa dizer que o "correio electrónico" seria mais correcto em português, nota-se que o uso de "e-mail" está a crescer e acho que irá ser esse o "vencedor". Mas quando se fala em serviço de, já se utiliza correntemente serviço de correio electrónico em paralelo.

Na Internet, em Portugal, aconteceu uma coisa curiosa. No início, quando a rede era ainda utilizada por uma minoria, todos soletravam o seu endereço de e-mail dizendo "at" para o @. Depois, à medida que se foi alargando o uso, em vez de "at" alguns começaram a dizer "arroba", sendo olhados de soslaio pelos veteranos, com ar de quem pensava: _vê-se logo que este não pesca nada de Internet..._ 
Neste momento, acho que a "arroba" é cada vez mais universal e o que a maior parte dos que dizem "at", são frequentemente obrigados, perante a pergunta de esclarecimento do ouvinte, a reformular para "arroba".   

Uma outra coisa que acompanho com curiosidade é a possibilidade de Internet ser escrita com inicial minúscula - internet. Por mim, já a escreveria assim, mas por enquanto aqui tal não acontece. Vamos ver...


----------



## Outsider

Houve um tópico aqui acerca disso: internet or Internet?


----------



## Vanda

Por aqui já escrevemos internet (informalmente), assim mesmo com i minúsculo, já tiramos o tracinho do e-mail, ah, sim , dizemos arroba desde o início e economizamos o endereço . Digo - e escrevo - normalmente às pessoas: qual é seu email? Vice-versa também é verdade.


----------



## Outsider

Talvez seja eu que sou um bocado preciosista, com o "endereço".


----------



## Vanda

Não, você está certo, nós é que "economizamos" demais. Pura preguiça. Claro que estou generalizando no "nós", ok?


----------



## Outsider

Não, esta discussão fez-me repensar o assunto. Eu digo "endereço de _e-mail_" porque endereço e correio são coisas diferentes. Mas, vendo bem, quem tem correio também tem um endereço!


----------



## moura

OUt e Vandinha,
Obrigada aos dois.
È bom discutir-se essa questão da inicial maiúscula. Por mim, voto na minúscula. Mas mesmo nos USA, "terra-mãe" da Internet (ainda sigo a maioria ) parece haver as 2 opções. Num livro que li há pouco o autor (americano) escrevia sempre Internet. Num texto também recente, os dois autores (americanos tb.) escreviam sempre internet.

Quando ao tracinho, comecei por escrever sem tracinho, mas o spelling do meu PC obriga-me a escrever com traço e agora habituei-me.


----------



## jazyk

> Por aqui já escrevemos internet (informalmente), assim mesmo com i minúsculo, já tiramos o tracinho do e-mail, ah, sim , dizemos arroba desde o início e economizamos o endereço


Uso correio eletrônico em português sem problema nenhum e sempre uso o hífen ao usar a palavra em inglês porque email me faz pensar em esmalte (émail em francês).  É claro que são poucas as pessoas que sabem disso.  
Notem, contudo, que www.merriamwebster.com traz e-mail exatamente grafado dessa maneira e o classifica como substantivo contável e incontável, dependendo do caso.


----------



## Vanda

Dicionário ou não, grafado com hífen ou sem, o uso geral e cotidiano, informal, como foi explicíto acima porque eu sabia que haveria gritos, é email, sem ou com endereço, você decide!


----------



## vince

Como se pronuncia "e-mail"?


----------



## jazyk

> Dicionário ou não, grafado com hífen ou sem, o uso geral e cotidiano, informal, como foi explicíto acima porque eu sabia que haveria gritos, é email, sem ou com endereço, você decide!





> *Uso* correio eletrônico em português sem problema nenhum e sempre *uso* o hífen ao usar a palavra em inglês porque email *me faz pensar* em esmalte (émail em francês). É claro que são poucas as pessoas que sabem disso.
> Notem, contudo, que www.merriamwebster.com traz e-mail exatamente grafado dessa maneira e o classifica como substantivo contável e incontável, dependendo do caso.


----------



## moura

vince said:
			
		

> Como se pronuncia "e-mail"?


 

Olá Vince,

Não compreendi se pergunta como se pronuncia em inglês ou como os falantes em português o dizem.
Em inglês é _imail_, mas os portugueses abrem um pouco o som inicial e pronunciam _êmail_.
Não sei se era isto o que desejava saber


----------



## jazyk

No Brasil diz-se algo como imêiu.

Quanto a @, sempre ouvi e disse arroba, desde a invenção do correio eletrônico.  Nunca ouvi ninguém aqui referir-se a esse sinal com o nome em inglês.


----------



## Outsider

moura said:
			
		

> Em inglês é _imail_, mas os portugueses abrem um pouco o som inicial e pronunciam _êmail_.


Eu, não! Pronuncio como em inglês; afinal, é uma "palavra" inglesa.
Além disso, o "e" costuma-se pronunciar _ no início das palavras mesmo em português._


----------



## Curlykate

With regards to whether "endereco de email" or just "email" alone is the correct term, we have the same situation in English. Either you can say "What is your email address?" or "What is your email?".

I am from the UK though, and imagine that it might be different in the States. 

Glad to see the question sparked some interesting discussion!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Realmente, essa questão não deixa de ser quite interessante. De minha parte, penso que "e-mail" ou "email", ao ser traduzido para o português, temos que "e", significa "eletrônico" (assim como outras palavras que surgiram posteriormente como e-commerce, e-business, etc., dando a conotação que são operações/transações realizadas via internet) e "mail" como correio. Assim, entendo que e-mail (ou email) seria em português "correio eletrônico". O problema é que realmente é muito longo. Quanto ao endereço, da mesma forma que perguntaríamos sobre um correio tradicional (tipo caixa postal ou endereço de sua residência), teríamos (acho eu) que incluir esta palavra, ou mesmo, no caso de caixa postal, pelo menos o número. Exemplos:
- Por favor, qual é o número da sua caixa postal ? (não ficaria bem perguntar, sobretudo por escrito, "qual é a sua caixa postal ?");
- Por favor qual é o endereço de sua residência, ou qual é o endereço da sua casa ? 
Então, de forma análoga, acho que não haveria nenhum problema em alguém escrever ou falar endereço de correio eletrônico. O problema é que é muito longo .... (há um diretor na empresa onde trabalhei - purista quanto ao idioma - que criticava a todos quando escutava ou lia alguém dizendo e-mail - mas, era quase um chato .... he he)


----------



## Outsider

Acabo de me lembrar de outra tradução bastante frequente aqui em Portugal: _endereço electrónico_.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

BOA !! No Brasil, também é muito utilizado apenas endereço eletrônico (mas com acento grave no "o" ao invés de agudo).
Abraço.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider,
Obrigado pelos seus toques, sempre muito bem-vindos !!

O correto é acento circunflexo no "o", em eletrônico.

Obrigado.


----------

